# wood boring insects



## packplantpath (Sep 5, 2008)

I got a nice pile of pecan limbs a while back.  Most were about as big as your bicep or so, if you don't work out like Arnold anyway.

The smaller stuff 1inch and less has dried and I moved it inside a storage building so it won't get wet/rot.  I noticed mounds of sawdust under several pieces, and holes in the wood.  Clearly insects.

Anybody had this happen before?  Ideas?

I plan to use it and don't think it's a problem since I preburn, but still a new one for me.


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 5, 2008)

Not a problem. Had it happen. Heck Ive used wood that when you put it in the fire you could hear the ants scream.


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 5, 2008)

Just some extra protein!  Just be sure it ain't sumtin gonna get inta yer house er whathave ya, ya don't wan't em gettin ta work on yer buildins!


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 5, 2008)

Are the holes about 1/4 to 1/2 "  and have you seen any beetles 1-1 1/2 " long black in colour with white dots and antennae twice the length of their body


----------



## richtee (Sep 5, 2008)

Hmmm prolly no issue..unless next year you go to use the bigger stuff and it's ALL sawdust. You COULD get a fire going and warm the wet stuff up good.. toast off the bark. That should fix the buggers without pesticides.


----------



## supervman (Sep 5, 2008)

Mmmmmm, smoked grubs! Yummy! :)


----------



## packplantpath (Sep 5, 2008)

I haven't actually seen them, so I don't know what they look like.  I've just seen the pile of sawdust.

I did notice my wood is getting very light, it may be hollow now
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, but I doubt it.  I planned to use it anyway.

I think I should change my screen name to screaming ants
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Thanks everybody for the reassurance, lets cook!!!


----------



## packplantpath (Sep 5, 2008)

Definitely not bigger than 1/4 inch.  Smaller than a normal pencil hole.  Dads pecan trees have always had these holes in them, and I assumed woodpeckers, but maybe not since I'm pretty sure there are no woodpeckers in my storage building.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wood ants. Just bought 1/2 cord from Big John's Wood Products outside of Benbrook yesterday for $127.50 (it ain't cheap here in Texas, largest tree they grow here is knee high to a shrub) of pecan and got quite a few of them buggers with 'em.  But, being in Texas, everyone has to have a bug man, so I called mine and he's coming over to do his usual 6 month spray, plus he sprays the woodpile pretty good too - bugs gone!


----------



## krusher (Sep 13, 2008)

probably those dern bees,  they look just like bumblebees but the will bore a perfect hole about a 1/2 inch around.  I and right next door in VA and I have them here.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 17, 2008)

We have a problem in Ohio with the Green Emerald Ash borer. The Agricultural Extention is asking that wood NOT be moved due to spreading the infestation. BUT, I burn sticks and darned if I'm about to change my way of enjoying my QUE. So, if I spread some bugs ,whatev! Things are in all the wood within 50 miles of me anyhow... I sure hope No Ag Agents read this.LOL


----------



## packplantpath (Sep 17, 2008)

I can say it's def. not what we call the carpenter bees.  Holes much too small for them.  Ants......Maybe, I dunno.  If anybody can ID bugs based on the screams as they burn, I'll see if I can record it.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting to note.  

I have a pile of laurel oak that was cut from a tree that was hit by a hurricane a few years ago.  I was going to use it for firewood but we converted our fireplace to gas.  These large logs are falling apart from apparent termite damage. I don't see any insects but the damage sure looks like termites.  It's a good distance from the house and we treated the perimeter of the house for termites a couple of years ago.   I was thinking of using some of this wood in the smoker but certainly don't plan to store any of it near the house.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 4, 2009)

I figured you'd want to blow em up with something volatile!


----------



## fired up (Feb 4, 2009)

Bugs are made of meat, whats the problem?


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 4, 2009)

You have something like this...










Had em in some mesquite I cut. A lot of wood from the store has holes from these also. Once they turn into adult insects they leave. It will be fine. By the time the wood is seasoned they should be close to gone.


----------

